# Big twitch baits



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I finished my two big cherry twitch baits. The biggest of the two is over 11", the other is slightly shorter. The big firetiger has a fluorescent orange belly, iridescent yellow fading to iridescent green, with black scaled bars and a black back. The gill streak is iridescent red. The smaller bait has a fluorescent orange belly and iridescent green with iridescent blue scaled bars and back. The spot behind the eye is iridescent red.

I had the firetiger in a pool and it ended up neutrally buoyant, except that at rest it sits tail-down. I really think it will be a great casting bait. I didn't get to try the second bait yet.

Travis


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Reel,

Very nice I love the custom eyes. You mentioned cherry, I love using cherry for twitch/glide baits. How this is the stock you used?

Very Nice work!

MS


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Slayer. It was 3/4 cherry that I planed down to about 9/16 before I cut the baits out and shaped them.

Travis


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice baits, RS! I think you really nailed the fades too.

I've used cherry before and I like how it renders the bait almost neutrally buoyant. Haven't use any in quite a while though.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are real nice, man! I like the slight variations in the pattern between the two. You guys really have some skill on here


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Over the summer I was able to cast these big twitch baits a few times. I caught a chunky 43" fish on the firetiger bait up in Anchor Bay on Lake St. Clair. I was really happy with the action. For a big crankbait they aren't too hard to work because of the smaller bill, but they still have a nice wobble when you rip them. They are definitely at the upper end of the size range for casting. I probably won't make any larger than these in the future. I think that they will be great this fall as the temps drop. I can't work them as frantically as I normally would with a twitch bait, but they fill a niche for a huge profile. The goofy thing on my hat in the picture is my hat cam. It got some decent footage as the fish dove under the boat and nearly blew up my 8.5' monster rod. The picture really didn't do this fish justice for only being a 43 incher.

Travis


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Travis. That is an awesome fish.

I think that sometimes a slower, suspending minnow style bait can be deadly when casting. Cherry is a great choice for a suspending bait.

Post more when you get 'em done!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking baits! Nice colors!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Travis that is great! How do you get time to chase muskies with all the walleye fishing you do! 

John


----------

